# fremont



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

Anyone catching any walleye at fremont?Thinking about going up friday.


----------



## Fisher King (Jun 26, 2006)

snagged 2 today saw 1 other snagged that was it. So no i guess i didnt really catch any. Fished from 1 to 3pm


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

hey fisher king...where is the best place to park...fished the sandusky once for grins and giggles coming back from maumee back in 06 just to say we through a line in...was just over the bridge, pulled in front of the store and walked down on the rocks...was never really familiar with fremont.. left PC in 80. might try the sandusky next week. spending tuesday nite through friday nite in perrysburg, and will go to pc at least once. be good/good fish'n..


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I think on Hayes Avenue around the bridge is where everyone goes. At least thats where I always went, but it's been some years.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I just got back,fished at Roger Young park and caught 2 and foul hooked another.I thought the fishing was very slow.The river didn't come up too much and the clarity was good.I heard from a very reliable source that the DNR electro-shocked a ton of fish last night between state street and Brady's island.There sure didn't seem to be that many to me,hopefully they'll move up a little tonight.I was told it was the most fish they had seen in quite some time,a lot of prespawn females.


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

rutnut245 said:


> I just got back,fished at Roger Young park and caught 2 and foul hooked another.I thought the fishing was very slow.The river didn't come up too much and the clarity was good.I heard from a very reliable source that the DNR electro-shocked a ton of fish last night between state street and Brady's island.There sure didn't seem to be that many to me,hopefully they'll move up a little tonight.I was told it was the most fish they had seen in quite some time,a lot of prespawn females.


what does electro shocking the fish do?


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

shocks the H*&# outta them lil fishies


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

BigMha said:


> shocks the H*&# outta them lil fishies


lol...i figured that...but what is the reasoning for it?...


----------



## Fisher King (Jun 26, 2006)

I walk down there i live close. You can park were your talking about but its a 2 hour limit. You can park over off of hayes its all within walking distance. I have the best luck from shore between state st. and hayes.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

shocking is used to count the fish that floats to the surface. they get an idea how many fish are in that area. after the shock wears off the fish recover and it does not hurt them. i've seen it done here at the findlay res several times, kinda cool!


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

thanx guys..be good good/fish'n


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

went there yesterday morning for almost 2 hours....seen one fish caught and kept...dont believe it was a legal catch either....he also had on another fish on a stringer that couldnt have went 11".....other than that...out of the 8 people around me I did not see a single fish get snagged or anything...river is diiiiirrttyyyyy and pretty fast current....it should be better as the days go by....hopefully u have goodluck!!


----------

